# In Textfeld Textbereiche sperren?



## milsehannes (9. Jul 2007)

Hallo...

bin neu hier und erst seit ca. 1/2 Jahr am Java programmieren. Würde gerne wissen wie man folgendes Problem am besten Umsetzen könnte!

Ausgangssituation: Habe ein Textfeld, dass nicht direkt editierbar ist. Ein daneben stehender Button öffnet ein Dialog, mit Textfeld und Savebutton. Hier kann ich jetzt meinen Text eingeben, der darauf in ner Datenbank geschrieben wird und in das nicht editierbare Textfeld incl. Zeitstempel hinzugefügt wird. Besonderheit ist, das Einträge aus der Vergangenheit natürlich erhalten bleiben. Soweit alles schön umgesetzt. Doch ich hätte gerne das aufpoppende Dialog etwas geschmeidiger. Der schon vorhandene Text soll schon im Textfeld stehen, allerdings, etwas eingegraut und natürlich nicht löschbar. Wenn ich meinen Cursor auf das Textfeld setze soll ich ins selbe Textfeld durchaus schreiben dürfen. Kann man im Textfeld bereiche sperren?

Ich hoffe ihr versteht mein anliegen und könnt mir helfen
Gruß milsehannes


----------



## thE_29 (9. Jul 2007)

Nimm einfach 2 Textfelder und das nicht editierbare setze mit setEditable(false) eben auf nicht editierbar!


----------



## milsehannes (9. Jul 2007)

Danke erst mal...

aber soweit ist das schon klar und hätte ich auch hinbekommen. Wäre halt nett, wenn der User den Eindruck hätte, es wäre nur ein Textfeld. Dabei sollte z.B. auch rechts nur ein Scroller erscheinen. Ging das vielleicht irgendwie über JScrollpane, 2 Textfelder ohne Rahmen und Hintergrund weiß mit Rahmen? Wenn ja, könnt ihr einen groben Routenplan geben, was ich dann (in welcher Reihenfolge) mit (welche Components) tun muß?

Hätte ja auch sein können, dass es schon irgendwie methoden gibt, um ein Textfeld bereichsweise zu sperren.


----------

